# How many days a year do you ride?



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

This year I made it to 45 days in my regular season. My post season is just beginning however with some jib sessions at closed resorts, jump building sessions on Mt. Rainier and mammoth trips when I go back home


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I think i got just over 60 this year


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Day 139. Oh yeah!


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats to Seant46 and BurtonAvenger for making over 50 days. BurtonAvenger how have you done 139 days this year? Are you ski patrol, lift operator, or do you just have an awesome job where you can ride all the time? Also, how do you keep track that you've gone 139 times? Or does your resort track that?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

100+ since '94. It's been a good time.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I usually get about 30-40 because I have work and school and the mountains are a few hours away.


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

This season I have only gotten about 10-12 days. I am planning on going up to Mammoth once or twice before the season ends. Hopefully before next season I will finally find a job and get about 25-30 days a season.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ive rode 125+ days for the past 4 seasons


----------



## TranceAddictFoX (Dec 16, 2009)

Where's the "not enough" option?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

hayden907 said:


> Congrats to Seant46 and BurtonAvenger for making over 50 days. BurtonAvenger how have you done 139 days this year? Are you ski patrol, lift operator, or do you just have an awesome job where you can ride all the time? Also, how do you keep track that you've gone 139 times? Or does your resort track that?


Lift operators do not ride they're minimum wage snow carnies. I had an awesome job now the government gives me a check every week so I don't have to work. 

It's called a calender you just mark you rode on it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know the exact count, but definitely over 50, but under 75.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I've ridden 11 so far, but I know I have at least 2 more coming up. Not to get off track here, but Stoep, where do you jump build on Rainier? I've been looking into riding out there for some summer sessions. Also, what closed resorts let you ride? I know at Crystal you can do it, but what others?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I think I got 25 in this year, pretty good for Michigan. I know it's been a long winter everywhere else, but our season's been over since the beginning of March. Brutal...

@NWBoarder - I think any closed resort that's on US Forest Service land would be obligated to let you boot your way to the top and ride. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I've ridden 11 so far, but I know I have at least 2 more coming up. Not to get off track here, but Stoep, where do you jump build on Rainier? I've been looking into riding out there for some summer sessions. Also, what closed resorts let you ride? I know at Crystal you can do it, but what others?



I go to Paradise on mt rainier. The road brings you all the way up to 5,500 ft. Ive been to Snoqualamie. They have all their park features in a big pile and you can just pick and choose whatever you and your friends can actually lift haha


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn. I wish I could get that many. Fuck High school. I have 36 days plus another two weeks possibly getting up to 40.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Moved to michigan this year and got like 20-30 total, 2 5 day vermont trips then short trips to boyne/nubs. 
When i'm in california(moving back in 2 months) it's probably around 50-60


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't count my days anymore. I am down a little bit this year to maybe 70ish or so. Hard for me to get out this season because of conditions, personally. I might try to tally them all up when the season is over.


----------



## TranceAddictFoX (Dec 16, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Also, what closed resorts let you ride? I know at Crystal you can do it, but what others?


I was also wondering this. I saw David_z's post and I've herd the same from others but no one seems to know for sure. Would anyone happen to know of a website that outlines what is or isn't allowed? I did some google searching with very little luck.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

30-40 this season  Not bad.


----------

